# World of Warcraft: Spielerzahlen sinken weiter, neue Inhalte sollen Spieler bei Laune halten



## SebastianThoeing (4. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *World of Warcraft: Spielerzahlen sinken weiter, neue Inhalte sollen Spieler bei Laune halten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: World of Warcraft: Spielerzahlen sinken weiter, neue Inhalte sollen Spieler bei Laune halten


----------



## NewLex (4. August 2011)

Vielleicht wirds den Casual-Spieler schon zu casual-lastig


----------



## Oetzi83 (4. August 2011)

Blizzard bekommt den Hals wohl nciht voll genug. -.- 
Die haben doch auch nur noch Dollarzeichen in den Augen.
Nur gut dass ich vor ein paar Monaten mit WoW augehört habe. 
Das Spiel ist ja sowas von langweilig. 
Blizzards "Innovation" mit nem neuen Kontinent und ein paar neuen Dungeons/Raids und Fraktionen um Ruf zu farmen reichen nicht mehr aus. 
Was anderes könen die nicht als kalten Kaffee neu aufzuwärmen.


----------



## Ornoca (4. August 2011)

Habe mein letzten Addon noch mal reingeschaut, das leveln als Worgen von 1 bis 60 hat mir auch echt Spass gemacht. Die neuen Quests waren einfach schön und recht abwechslungsreich, allerdings nahm die Scherbenwelt mir dann die lust auf das Spiel :/


----------



## Renox1 (4. August 2011)

Werden hier etwa nur die Abonnenten mitgerechnet? Sprich Leute, die über Gamecard bezahlen sind für Blizzard nur Übergangskunden?


----------



## Soulja110 (4. August 2011)

ist doch klar, dass man bei nem bezahl mmo ständig mit neuem content kommen muss.


----------



## Walex (4. August 2011)

11,1 Mio Abonennten? Das heißt die verdienen über 130 Mio € im Monat (mit 12€/Monat)? Na da bleibt nach der Bezahlung der Server und des Personals ja noch ein hübsches Taschengeld über


----------



## HMCpretender (4. August 2011)

Das Spiel ist langsam einfach durch...

Für einen Rückkehrer ist vllt. noch die überarbeitete Welt interessant (da reicht ein einmonatiges Abo für), aber wer tut sich denn bitte zum 4. Mal das gleiche Endame an?


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

*augenroll*

Dachte der Mythos von 12 * Anzahl Abos ist ausgestorben. Gerade am Asia Raum sind die Kosten für WoW sehr viel geringer.
Des Weiteren kannst du mir ja mal erklären, woher du die genauen Kosten für Server, Traffic, Personal, fortlaufende Entwicklung hast?


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2011)

> ... arbeite man bereits an neuen Inhalten,  wie Raids oder Dungeons. "Wir gehen davon aus, dass dieser Content das  Spiel frisch hält, aktuelle Spieler erfreut und ehemalige Spieler  zurückholt."


Ich finde es viel interessanter, wenn die Spielwelt sich verändert - das ist schliesslich das Einzigartige an MMOs: daß man später mit einem Twink was Neues sehen kann, weil sich "die Welt weitergedreht"  hat.

Wenn dann allerdings nur ein paar neue Instanzlevel ins Spiel gepatcht wurden ... *yawn*

btw: im ersten WoW Jahr gab es 7 Inhaltspatches - zu Zeit gerade mal ~2 zwischen den Addons ...


----------



## gammelbude (4. August 2011)

Äh, Blizzard scheint nicht zu verstehen das es die "Hardcore" Spieler sind die WoW derzeit weglaufen. Die interessieren sich eben nicht für den Wischiwaschi Content den Blizzard ständig nachpatcht. 
Dungeons werden nicht scheller konsumiert, sondern ständig immer leichter gepatcht weil Blizzard scheinbar was dagegen hat das die Heroic Insanzen nur von einem Bruchteil der Spieler gemeistert werden.
Jetzt wo es aber teilweise nichts besonderes mehr ist Heroic Instanzen durch zu spielen sehen die Spieler darin keinen Sinn mehr und hören eben auf. 

Wer mehr dazu wissen will der guckt sich bei YouTube von TotalBisuit (CynicalBrit) die Mailbox Folge an wo er erzählt warum er mit WoW aufgehört hat. Weiß leider gerade nicht welche Folge das ist.


----------



## Comp4ny (4. August 2011)

@ Walez - Deine Rechnung stimmt nicht, und ist nicht Logisch!
Die Verdienen weit aus mehr... WEIT AUS MEHR!
- - - -
Verlasst das Sinkende Schiff, bevor es zu Spät ist - würde der Kapitän sagen.
Selbst neue Inhalte halten WoW nicht großartig Frisch. Schaut euch die Zukunft der kommenden MMOs an, da wird man mehr Freude haben, denn diese sind Frischer, Atraktiver und wer es mag auch Grafisch deutlich besser.

Sobald Star Wars draussen ist, wird WoW wahrscheinlich sogar 10 Millionen oder weniger haben. Sobald TERA draußen ist, sinken weiter die Leserzahlen.

Der WoW Contend ist einfach Ausgelutscht.... und 5 Jahre reichen ja auch für ein WoW. Irgendwann ist nunmal Schluss.


----------



## boyclar (4. August 2011)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Sobald Star Wars draussen ist, wird WoW wahrscheinlich sogar 10 Millionen



An Star Wars? Haha wie ich lache... ich denke es gibt einige wie mich die einfach Star Wars hassen... und wenn es in den ersten Monaten nicht gut läuft stirbt auch das MMO. Denke es ist wie in allen anderen MMO´s die neu erscheinen, zuerst "juhu neues game alles neu..." nach 3-4 monaten hocken wieder alle vor WoW obwohl sie dort nur durch die städte laufen und auf nen ini invite warten...


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> An Star Wars? Haha wie ich lache... ich denke es gibt einige wie mich die einfach Star Wars hassen... und wenn es in den ersten Monaten nicht gut läuft stirbt auch das MMO. Denke es ist wie in allen anderen MMO´s die neu erscheinen, zuerst "juhu neues game alles neu..." nach 3-4 monaten hocken wieder alle vor WoW obwohl sie dort nur durch die städte laufen und auf nen ini invite warten...


... darauf wirds hinaus laufen.

Man hört kurz vor Release eines neuen MMOs immer, dass das angetestet wird & es bestimmt sehr viel besser ist als WoW. Ein paar Wochen sind die meisten eh wieder dabei. 

Ich hatte Beta Zugang zu ToR ... mir hat es überhaupt nicht gefallen, obwohl ich Star Wars mag. Mal schauen wie sich ToR gg.über WoW behaupten wird.

In WoW logg ich mich eh nur 2x die Woche für je 2-3h ein -> Feuerlande 10'er. Ohne meine lustige Truppe hätte ich schon längst wieder mit WoW aufgehört.


----------



## Angeldust (4. August 2011)

Hm ich gehe mal von 15 USD pro Monat aus. 900k Subscriber haben Sie bisher verloren.

MMOs bestehen aus 95% Fixkosten (Entwicklung, Personal, Technik...)

900k x 15 USD = 13,5 Mio USD weniger netto Ertrag

Ehm ja... das tut weh... wenn man nicht gerade Grieche ist sollte einen das kümmern.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Hm ich gehe mal von 15 USD pro Monat aus. 900k Subscriber haben Sie bisher verloren.
> MMOs bestehen aus 95% Fixkosten (Entwicklung, Personal, Technik...)
> 900k x 15 USD = 13,5 Mio USD weniger netto Ertrag
> Ehm ja... das tut weh... wenn man nicht gerade Grieche ist sollte einen das kümmern.


Darf ich fragen woher du diese "Mondpreise" her hast bzw. woher du weisst, das z.B. 95% für lfd. Kosten draufgehen?

Des Weiteren ist es schwerlich definierbar in welchen Regionen der Welt die Subscriber nicht mehr wollen, d.h. mit einem maximal Wert von 15 USD pro Monat & Subscriber zu kalkulieren kann nicht richtig sein.

Die einzige verlässliche Aussage, an der keiner was rütteln kann ist und bleibt nur:

Blizzard macht weniger Umsatz mit WoW.

Das wars, alles andere ist nur raten.


----------



## bigsnake810 (4. August 2011)

Gerüchten zu Folge sorgte Rift für die 600-700 Tausend Abonnenten die WoW jetzt nicht mehr hat, wieviel wird dann erst Star Wars abziehen?


----------



## Angeldust (4. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen woher du diese "Mondpreise" her hast bzw. woher du weisst, das z.B. 95% für lfd. Kosten draufgehen?
> 
> Des Weiteren ist es schwerlich definierbar in welchen Regionen der Welt die Subscriber nicht mehr wollen, d.h. mit einem maximal Wert von 15 USD pro Monat & Subscriber zu kalkulieren kann nicht richtig sein.
> 
> ...


 
Ehm 95% Fixkosten sind bei Software normal. Fixkosten sind in dem Sinne hauptsächlich Entwicklung (VWL). Bitte nicht mit buchhalterischn Mist vergleichen (KLR ungleich Buchhaltung). Welche Kosten sind denn variabel auf kurze Sicht? Man kann weder Personal freistellen, noch angeschaffte Technik rauswerfen und es gibt auch keine echten Produktionseinheiten auf dem MMO-Markt. Widerleg mich bitte wenn dus kannst. Zweige deren Kostenschwerpunkt auf Entwicklung liegen leben durch den Gewinn durch Skalenerträge => je mehr ich verkaufe, desto mehr hab ich weil die Fixkosten verteilt werden.

Was die 15 USD angeht. Da hast du recht, das ist eine reine Schäzung. Aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Europäer teils über 18 USD zahlen und die Asiaten wohl weniger (kA wie viel oder wenig die zahlen) ist es ne Schätzung.

Und ja man kann als externe nur Zahlen interprtieren die man bekommt.... du lässt das interpretieren eben ganz.

Fakt ist dass es wohl auf nen Netto-Gewinn-Verlust von etwa 4% auf das laufende gute Jahr rausläuft. Die Acti-Bilanz ist immer noch super. Aber was WoW angeht: 8% subscriber über 6 Monate mit negativer Tendenz sollte jedem Ökonom den Angstschweiß ins Gesicht treiben.

P.s. Ich spiele selber WoW und bin kein Hater und bin mit WoW im Moment auch net unzufrieden...


----------



## hiro-protagonist (4. August 2011)

Naja WoW wird wohl auch noch die nächsten Jahre gute Abo Zahlen haben. allein die dort X Jahre am Char gespielt haben, geben den nicht so einfach auf. Auch wenn noch viele gute MMOs folgen, wird sich die Zahl so schnell halbieren. Meine Vermutung! 

Zudem ist ja bekannt das die Gamergruppe um 30 Jahre stets stark vertreten ist und da denke ich das genug 2 - 3 Abos laufen lassen würden. Jedes andere Kostet mehr Geld! 

Ich glaube nicht daran das ToR scheitert. Die werden zwar nicht Blizzards Bereiche erreichen, zumal die einfach den Überhaupt genialsten Zeitpunkt für Ihr Produkt gefundne haben udn das Genre quasi Massentauglich machten! Aber gute 5 Mio oder mehr Abonennten wirds bei ToR im Durchschnitt sicher geben! Denke das hier Nörgler, Hasser und Konsorten eher im unteren Prozentbereich der MMO Spieler liegen. Zumal die Asiaten freudige und dankbare Konsumenten sind und ja zudem viel mehr in der Anzahl sind als wir kleinen Nörgel-Europäer 

Letztlich solls mir Schnuppe sein, da ich keine Anteile bei EA oder BW habe...
und alle sollten schliesslich zusehen ihre Produkte zu platzieren bevor der Platzhirsch sein nächsten MMO auf den Markt wirft und alle wieder zurück zu Blizz wechseln


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> [...]


Das war jetzt viel Blabla ( nicht bös gemeint ) aber ohne Substanz. Du kannst keine % Angaben tätigen ohne alle Faktoren zu kennen, lediglich darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Deine Schlussfolgerungen machen rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet keinen Sinn. 

Nur weil du *Umsatz*größen hast und eine Angabe von Abonenten, kannst du keine Kostenrechnung aufstellen, da nützen dir auch keine "Erfahrungswerte" von anderen Unternehmen was, die du ja mit keiner Quelle belegen kannst.

Übrigens nehm ich dir den "buchhalterischen Mist" dann doch etwas übel.


----------



## kornhill (4. August 2011)

Was mich bei WOW immer wieder nerft, ist das sie den alten Content unbrauchbar machen. Bedeutet das die Instanzen die zu Cataclysm rauskamen einfach keinen Spaß mehr machen das sie zu leicht geworden sind. Somit hat man nur relativ wenig was man mit einem Charakter machen kann mit entsprechendem Gearstand. Genau dieser Umstand langweilt mich zur Zeit sehr in WOW. Deshalb verfolge ich die Ankündigungen zu Guildwars 2 auch immer mit grossem interesse, da hier der Content nicht "veralten" soll. Zumindest nicht in dem Maß wie bei WOW. 

Ansonsten ist Cata ein sehr cooles Addon was wirklich schöne Neuerungen hat und wirklich gut ist. Nur eben daß das Gear zu schnell steigt und der Content dann auch noch leichter gemacht wird gefällt mir nicht. (PSA und BOT sind so leicht das es einfach keinen grossen Spaß bringt.)


----------



## AtzzEBrauN (4. August 2011)

Hmmm naja ich muss zu World of Warcraft sagen das es schwierig ist sich als neueinsteiger einzufinden unter den ganzen profis...
ich selbst habe es 1 3/4 Jahr gespielt, und hatte den die lust verloren
obwohl die geschichte von world of warcraft ganz schön legendär ist...
Ich warte auf etwas neues von Warcraft bzw. Blizzard zum beispiel ein RPG
das in der Art wie Oblivion oder Two Worlds ist, das wäre etwas neues einzigartiges...
mal sehen was die zukunft bringt^^


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist Cata ein sehr cooles Addon was wirklich schöne Neuerungen hat und wirklich gut ist. Nur eben daß das Gear zu schnell steigt und der Content dann auch noch leichter gemacht wird gefällt mir nicht. (PSA und BOT sind so leicht das es einfach keinen grossen Spaß bringt.)


... eben weil du diese Instanzen brauchst um Equip für FL zu farmen, anders kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Ich hatte PSA & BoT vor dem Nerf 'clear' & haben die letzte Zeit am 'hardmode' gesessen, das war dann schon fordernd.

PSA & BoT im HC ist auch nach dem Nerf recht anspruchsvoll.

Aber ohne eine gute 10'er oder 25'er Gruppe würde mir WoW absolut keinen Spass machen.


----------



## Sansana (4. August 2011)

Als nicht raider hat das Spiel kaum etwas zu bieten. Man wird 85, geht ein paar Inis, danach ein paar Heros bis man sein Char durch ein paar runs bis zum höchstmöglichen gebracht hat was die Instanzen zu bieten haben. Danach geht es nur noch über Punkte farmen jede Woche. Und das dumme ist, das man trotzdem kein komplettes Set zusammenbekommt was optisch passt. Das heißt du rennst wochenlang die selben Inis ab bis du ein halbes Set hast und wartest denn auf den nächsten Inhaltspatch wo du wieder Punkte für neue Sachen farmen kannst. Ich will nicht das beste von besten haben aber zumindest ein komplettes Set was optisch passt mit allen Boni. Zu Wotlk zeiten war es mal so. Und statt soviel zeit für neue Raidinstanzen zu investieren insklusive Heromodus den die wenigsten Leute sehen werden könnten sie lieber alle 4 Wochen ein oder zwei neue kleine Instanzen einfügen. Die größte Anzahl der Spieler treibt sich nicht in Raids rum. Wenn denen langweilig wird immer die gleichen Inis abzuklappern und schon nach kurzer Zeit ihren Char nicht mehr verbessern können ist die Motivation futsch weiter zu spielen. Gib der Masse was sie will und sie bleiben, ignoriere sie und sie laufen mit der Zeit weg, so ist das halt. Die Top 500 Gilden werden in Firelands noch reichlich zu knabbern haben und so mit immer ein ziel vor Augen aber wieviel Spieler sind das im vergleich zu 11 Millionen?. Tja schön das die wenigstens versorgt sind.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

Wobe ich aber den Part mit "die meisten Spieler treiben sich nicht in Raids rum!" nicht so richtig verstehen kann. 

Die Einstiegshürden sind doch sehr viel geringer, wenn ich an WoW Vanilla denke, wo man am Sonntag mit 40 (!) Leuten los ziehen musste um Ragnaros eines auf die Mütze zu geben, dann war das schon eine Herausforderung.

Jetzt benötigt man nur 10 Leute, das sind lediglich 5 mehr als eine normale Ini Gruppe benötigt.

Übrigens Sets: die ZA / ZG Sets sind optisch jedenfalls recht stimmig, nur nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Auf unserem Server, Thrall, gibts am WE immer total viele Randomgruppen die BoT & PSA leeren bzw. wenigstens bis Cho'gall & Nef kommen, d.h. ein Set kann man hier locker bekommen, vorallem seitdem in Td4W und BF auch Set Items droppen.


----------



## Cabeleira (4. August 2011)

WoW hatte bei seinem Höhepunkt nicht ganz 12 Mio Spieler, sondern nur rund 11,5Mio. Da man das aber aufrunden darf, wird es immer als "rund 12Mio" propagiert. Bei 900.000 Abonnements bleiben also noch rund 10,6 Mio Abonnements übrig. 

Von den ehemals 11,5 Mio Spielern, sitzen fast 50% in Asien (China, Südkorea, etc.). An diesen rund 6 Mio Spielern verdient Blizzard kaum bis gar nichts, da sie die Vermarktungsrechte für China an die Firma NetEase abgetreten haben. NetEase hingegen, verdient sich in China mit Wow eine goldene Nase.

World of Warcraft boomt im Moment in Asien. Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass die eine ältere Version von WoW spielen. Wärend in Nordamerika und Europa schon Cataclysm aufgespielt wurde, spielen Chinesen immer noch den Wrath of the Lich King Content. Das die sinkenden Abozahlen aus Asien stammen, ist fast gänzlich auszuschließen.

Wenn man also davon ausgeht, dass WoW in Nordamerika und Europa anfang des Jahres rund 6 Mio Abonnenten hatte, dann haben sie innerhalb eines halben Jahres beinahe 20% der Kundschaft in diesen Märkten verloren. Demnach dürften "nur noch" rund 5 Mio Spieler in Nordamerika und Europa aktiv sein. Da Blizzard in erster Linie in diesen Märkten das Geld verdient, dürfte dieser Verlust absolut schmerzhaft sein. WoW kostet Blizzard nämlich richtig viel Geld: Alleine die Unterhaltskosten für die Hardware belaufen sich auf 50 Mio US Dollar im Jahr. Ende des Jahres kommt dann noch SWTOR dazu, dass unter Garantie der schärfste Konkurrent zu WoW wird, den Blizzard jemals hatte. 2012 folgt dann Guild Wars 2. World of Warcraft muss sich auf was gefasst machen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir spätestens 2012 eine Reihe von Serverzusammelgungen sehen werden.

Woher ich die Zahlen habe? Vom Escapist Magazine. Nachzulesen hier: The Escapist : Forums : The News Room : This WoW Infographic Presents Quite a Few Really Big Numbers

Das Escapist Mag gilt als sehr zuverlässige Quelle und genießt in der Gaming Szene einen sehr guten Ruf. Wenn die sowas veröffentlichen, dann stimmt das auch.


----------



## Sansana (4. August 2011)

Rabowke.

Es gibt aber viele Leute die Prinzipiell keine Raids machen egal wie einfach es für dich oder mich erscheint. Die haben einfach keine Lust 3 oder mehr Stunden darin zu verbringen, haben angst sie sind nicht gut genug oder welchen Grund auch immer. Aber trotzdem zahlen sie 13 Euro im Monat und würden gerne mal "gut aussehen"  . Und meine Einstellung ist das es ein Spiel ist und keine zweite Arbeitsstelle sein sollte. Auch diese Leute verdienen meinen Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung und das recht sich außerhalb eines Raids ein stylisches Set zusammen zu farmen mit allen Boni usw..wie gesagt es muß nicht das beste von besten sein aber zumindest sollte die Möglichkeit da sein sowas zu bekommen. Mein Jäger zb. hat eine Equip Stufe von 367 und ich renne noch mit den schultern aus ZA rum, weißt wie das aussieht, Pfui!. Und das nur weil ich kein würfel und Dropglück habe. Da würde ich lieber ein abgeschwächtes Setteil tragen was optisch passt bei gleichen level wie die ZA Schultern. Aber gibt es sowas?, nein

Es fehlen einfach gewisse Möglichkeiten damit es nicht so schnell langweilig wird. Ich habe lieber mehr optionen als zu wenig.


----------



## DeVan90 (4. August 2011)

Ich bin WoW Spieler der ersten Stunde gewesen und hab bis 2007 gespielt. Geilstes Game, dass ich bisher gezockt habe. Zu der anfänglichen Begeisterung hat sicherlich auch die Tatsache beigetragen, dass ich vorher noch nie ein MMO gespielt habe. Ich wusste bis dahin nicht mal, dass es so ein Genre gibt.

Wie es heute ist, keine Ahnung. Ich hatte von 2005 bis 2007 jedenfalls den Spaß meines Lebens


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Es fehlen einfach gewisse Möglichkeiten damit es nicht so schnell langweilig wird. Ich habe lieber mehr optionen als zu wenig.


Mag alles stimmen was du schreibst, nur du kannst im Grunde soviel Content implementieren wie du willst, irgendwann hast du alles gesehen und alles ist langweilig.

Ich mein, Glück gehört nunmal dazu ... ob du nun 1000x nach BoT und PSA rennst und deine Schulter bzw. Kopfteil nicht droppen, dann ist das dein persönliches Pech.

Ich persönlich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie man dieses generelle Problem mit Items (!) lösen könnte ... macht man es zu einfach, ist es falsch. Macht man es zu schwer ... ist es auch falsch.

Das man jetzt 50% der Boni Items über Marken kaufen konnte war ja schon ein riesen Schritt für die Casuals, d.h. man konnte mit ein paar Runs ZA & ZG sich zwei T11 Items holen und den ersten Setboni 'abstauben'.

Ich spiel einen Schurken und die Schultern die in PSA droppen ( kein Setitem ) haben die gleiche Optik wie eben die T11 Schultern, ich denke mal so wird es bei fast allen Klassen sein, oder?


----------



## kornhill (4. August 2011)

Ich würde das schon so sagen wie Rabowke. Ohne 10er oder 25er Raidgruppe, wäre das Spiel für mich zur Zeit unerträglich. Allerdings ist es wirklich so das verdammt viele Spieler nicht Raiden! Sansana hat das ganz gut beschreiben warum. 

In dem Raid wo ich zur Zeit bin, sind fast die hälfte der Member, wow Newbies. Sie sind zwar nicht so erfahren, aber das Raiden macht mehr Spaß, da die Stimmung besser ist. Die andere Hälfte sind alte Kumpels den ich eh das Reden verbieten darf wenn sie des maulen anfangen .....


----------



## Sansana (4. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie man dieses generelle Problem mit Items (!) lösen könnte ... macht man es zu einfach, ist es falsch. Macht man es zu schwer ... ist es auch falsch.



Das richtige System war bereits mit ende Wotlk vorhanden. Es gab ein Einsteigerset was nur mit Punkte zusammen bekommen konnte. Dann ein besseres von den normalen Raids und ein noch besseres aus der Herovariante für die Hardcorespieler. Das System hätte man nur noch verbessern können indem du selbst aussuchen könntest in welcher T-style Optik das Set angezeigt werden soll.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

Es gibt bzw. gab doch blaue Items die über Marken zu erwerben waren + Rufitems, so kann man sich ein gute & vorallem raidtaugliche Ausrüstung basteln. Du hast jetzt keine Setboni, aber sind wir ehrlich: so toll sind dich auch nicht unbedingt. 

Ich kann nur vom Schurken reden, da ich nur Zeit für einen Char hab ( hab keine Twinks ): optisch hats gepasst und vom Equip wars auch super bzw. mehr als Konkurrenzfähig mit anderen Schurken, die ihr T11 voll hatten ( Mutilate Specc ).


----------



## Sansana (4. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gibt bzw. gab doch blaue Items die über Marken zu erwerben waren + Rufitems, so kann man sich ein gute & vorallem raidtaugliche Ausrüstung basteln. Du hast jetzt keine Setboni, aber sind wir ehrlich: so toll sind dich auch nicht unbedingt.
> 
> Ich kann nur vom Schurken reden, da ich nur Zeit für einen Char hab ( hab keine Twinks ): optisch hats gepasst und vom Equip wars auch super bzw. mehr als Konkurrenzfähig mit anderen Schurken, die ihr T11 voll hatten ( Mutilate Specc ).


 
Ein blaues Set hält aber nicht lange bzw. ist jetzt schon völlig unterdeminsioniert. Es sollte immer ein Set geben was bischen schwächer ist wie aktuelle Raidsets. Das selbe gibt es doch jetzt auch bei dem PvP Zeugs. Meine PvP Equipstufe ist zur zeit 372, so wenn ich mehr will muß ich halt arena/rbg machen um an das bessere Zeug zu kommen. Ist meine freie Entscheidung ob ich mich mit den 372er Set zufrieden gebe, ich für meinen teil brauche ned mehr für das bischen PvP was ich mache. Aber zumindest habe ich ein Set was Optisch zueinander Passt und Bonis hat auch wenns nicht das beste ist. Aber im Pve keine Spur von solch einer Möglichkeit, wurde ja entfernt um die Leute in Raids zu zwingen wenn sie ein Set haben wollen. Blizzard hatte echt haufenweise gute Ideen, sogar welche die teilweise schon vorhanden waren. Aber leider entfernen sie sich davon wieder und so mit auch einige Spieler.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: *Warum* sollte es immer ein Set geben was unter dem aktuellen Raidset ist?

Ich will jetzt nicht mit dieser "geek" oder "Suchti" Argumentation kommen, aber wenn ich etwas 'besseres' will, dann muss ich auch was investieren: Zeit. Mit Glück und einer Top Gilde: wenig(er) Zeit, mit normalen Menschen halt ( deutlich ) mehr Zeit.

Ich wüsste nicht warum man das verändern sollte?

Inis -> Hero Inis -> Ruf Items -> ZA / ZG -> T11 Raidcontent -> T12 Raidcontent ... in der Reihenfolge.


----------



## joker111555999 (4. August 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Aber im Pve keine Spur von solch einer Möglichkeit, wurde ja entfernt um die Leute in Raids zu zwingen wenn sie ein Set haben wollen. Blizzard hatte echt haufenweise gute Ideen, sogar welche die teilweise schon vorhanden waren. Aber leider entfernen sie sich davon wieder und so mit auch einige Spieler.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz, den mim Patch 4.2 kann man sich jetzt erstmal leicht das T11 Set kaufen (ausser Kopf, Schultern), und die T12 Items, bekommt man durch die Tapferkeitspunkte, wo man um einiges länger braucht. 

Die Köpfe und Schultern von den T-Sets sind nur in Raids zu erhalten. Waffen etc. sind ebenfalls nur in den Raids zu erhalten und um an Hero Zeugs ran zu kommen muss man ebenfalls raiden gehen. Somit finde ich deine aussage Falsch das man alles bei Händler kaufen kann, die Spieler werden sehr wohl gezwungen Raids zu besuchen um sich full Hero zu equipen...

Grüße Joker


----------



## Vordack (4. August 2011)

/offtopic

Häh?

Es gibt schon T11?

Also gab es T1, T2, T3, T4,... T11?

Wow, damals als ich aufhörte hatte ich gerade mal T2 oder so (ZG).


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

T2 war BWL Vordack, T2,5 AQ40. Aber netter Versuch!


----------



## Vordack (4. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> T2 war BWL Vordack, T2,5 AQ40. Aber netter Versuch!


 
Wie gesagt, ist schon ein paar jährchen her. 

Stimmt, nach MC haben wir erst den Endgegner von BWL gekillt. Dort habe ich meine fehlenden T1 Teile mit T2 ergänzen können. Danach sind wir in AQ20 oder 40 gegangen, haben dort aber nie alle Gegner geplättet (Ich glaub alkle bis auf den Endboss).

ZG war ja was komplett anderes wo wir ja eher solche "fun"-raids hatten.

Wie hiess nochmal die Instanz in den, ich meine östlichen Pestlandern, wo man erst mal sooo viel Spenden musste um die zu öffnen? Das war doch T3 oder? War die letzte Instanz bevor ich aufgehört habe (hab da auch keine Items bekommen).

Ach ja, einen geilen Stab für meinen Priester (ich meine es war ein Stab) hab ich bei nem Random World Boss Drachen auf Kalimdor damals bekommen


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2011)

Naxxramas ... und ja, damals musste man noch "arbeiten" für Raids.
Ruf für Items, Ruf für Rezepte ( Schatten-, Feuer- und Naturresi etc. ) ... hach ja, damals waren wir noch elitär!


----------



## d00mfreak (4. August 2011)

WoW hat seinen Zenit überschritten.

Irgendwann hat man vom "höher - schneller - weiter" System in WoW die Nase voll. Bei mir war das mit BC der Fall.


----------



## Bora (4. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Naxxramas ... und ja, damals musste man noch "arbeiten" für Raids.
> Ruf für Items, Ruf für Rezepte ( Schatten-, Feuer- und Naturresi etc. ) ... hach ja, damals waren wir noch elitär!


 
Alles danach war doch nur Kinderkacke


----------



## DeVan90 (4. August 2011)

Trotzdem war es ein geiles Game. Besonders wenn man es von Anfang an miterleben durfte


----------



## Orthus (4. August 2011)

Tss neue Inhalte...ist ja dann doch wieder im Prinzip das gleiche. Neues Gebiet mitsamt Daylies und Dungeons in denen man sich wieder mit Boss kloppen darf die nach ein paar Tries umfallen...das reizt einfach in der Form nicht mehr.
Ich hab während WotLK mal aufgehört und Blizzard mit Cata nochmal ne Chance gegeben...aber so schnell hat mich noch kein Addon gelangweilt, dass ich es nach wenigen Monaten schon wieder beendet hab.
Spiele wie Guild Wars 2 sind die neuen MMOs...


----------



## iFlo (4. August 2011)

WoW war schon ein tolles Spiel, aber mittlerweile langweiligt mich es... Also kann gut verstehen, dass die Spielerzahlen sinken


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Tss neue Inhalte...ist ja dann doch wieder im Prinzip das gleiche. Neues Gebiet mitsamt Daylies und Dungeons in denen man sich wieder mit Boss kloppen darf die nach ein paar Tries umfallen...das reizt einfach in der Form nicht mehr.
> Ich hab während WotLK mal aufgehört und Blizzard mit Cata nochmal ne Chance gegeben...aber so schnell hat mich noch kein Addon gelangweilt, dass ich es nach wenigen Monaten schon wieder beendet hab.
> Spiele wie Guild Wars 2 sind die neuen MMOs...


 
ähm ja neee
Merke, man sollte nicht die Zeiten der Supergilden als Massstab nehmen
ZUMAL ein Punkt da immer wieder vergessen wird: Testrealms, der ganze Progress wo eine normale Gilde durchlebt findet dort auf den PTRs statt
Das ist so wie beim Marathonlauf, die Profis trainieren vorher schon und schauen wo die besser einen Gang zurückschalten und der im Volkspulk steht hat vielleicht grade mal auf die Wegstrecke im Prospekt geschaut

btw.: ach, bitte Leute, lasst doch die dämlichen Milchmädchenrechnungen sein, die sind doch nur peinlich


----------



## LeFreakk (4. August 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Tss neue Inhalte...ist ja dann doch wieder im Prinzip das gleiche. Neues Gebiet mitsamt Daylies und Dungeons in denen man sich wieder mit Boss kloppen darf die nach ein paar Tries umfallen...das reizt einfach in der Form nicht mehr.
> Ich hab während WotLK mal aufgehört und Blizzard mit Cata nochmal ne Chance gegeben...aber so schnell hat mich noch kein Addon gelangweilt, dass ich es nach wenigen Monaten schon wieder beendet hab.
> Spiele wie Guild Wars 2 sind die neuen MMOs...


 
Und was genau wird Guild Wars 2 nun anders machen? Im endefekt ist jedes RPG gleich aufgebaut. Geh dahin, holl das, leg das um usw. Nur in Offline RPG merkt man davon nichts weil sie in Story, Sequenzen usw verpackt sind. Das grundgerüst ist aber immer das gleiche. Nur bei MMORPGs wird es nicht so schön verpackt.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (4. August 2011)

das hängt wohl daran, dass es langweilt. 
mich hat es schon immer gelangweilt und die hardcorespieler wollen auch mal was neues spielen. man sollte es dicht machen und ein neues spiel entwickeln.


----------



## LeFreakk (4. August 2011)

Finde pcgames hätte die überschrift des Artikels ein bisschen anders schreiben sollen. Ja die Spielerzahlen fallen, aber nicht mehr so stark wie noch von knapp 3 Monaten. Es ist doch auch verständlich das Spieler abspringen, ist es nun das sie "erwachsen" werden, andere mmos testen oder sonstige gründe haben. 

Trotzdem ist, und bleibt es ein gutes spiel das für viele stunden, sogar Monate, unterhalten kann.


----------



## Tut_Ench (4. August 2011)

LeFreakk schrieb:


> Finde pcgames hätte die überschrift des Artikels ein bisschen anders schreiben sollen. Ja die Spielerzahlen fallen, aber nicht mehr so stark wie noch von knapp 3 Monaten. Es ist doch auch verständlich das Spieler abspringen, ist es nun das sie "erwachsen" werden, andere mmos testen oder sonstige gründe haben.
> 
> Trotzdem ist, und bleibt es ein gutes spiel das für viele stunden, sogar Monate, unterhalten kann.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich spiele WoW seit Release und finde, dass Cataclysm das bisher geilste Addon ist, spaßige, teilweise knifflige Instanzen und sehr viel neues zu entdecken und auch die Firelands sind eine ziemlich cool gemachte Raidinstanz.
Dennoch spiele ich heute so wenig, wie noch nie zuvor, denn trotz allem neuen ist es immernoch das Alte und das fesselt nichtmehr so wie früher. Was zu einem großen Teil daran liegt, dass über die lange Zeit viele andere aufgehört haben, mit denen man gerne gespielt hat und die Generation die jetzt nachrückt ist von der Mentalität einfach anders und deswegen spielt man mit denen nicht so zusammen.

Ich finde WoW ist immernoch ein großartiges Spiel, aber man merkt im die 6 Jahre wirklich an und langsam wird es Zeit für etwas richtig neues.


----------



## Orthus (4. August 2011)

LeFreakk schrieb:


> Und was genau wird Guild Wars 2 nun anders machen? Im endefekt ist jedes RPG gleich aufgebaut. Geh dahin, holl das, leg das um usw. Nur in Offline RPG merkt man davon nichts weil sie in Story, Sequenzen usw verpackt sind. Das grundgerüst ist aber immer das gleiche. Nur bei MMORPGs wird es nicht so schön verpackt.



Guild Wars 2 wird definitiv anders werden als World of Warcraft. (keine Heiler mehr, spezieller Unterwasserkampf, Dynamiche Events, Loot für jeden nicht nur für denjenigen der grade Glück hatte, dass was droppt, zeitgemäße Grafik, eine vernünftige Story bei der man wie schon beim ersten Teil Storymissionen erledigt, Zauber und Rennen gleichzeitig, attackieren von verschiedenen Körperteilen bei großen Bossgegnern....und und und) 
Und genau solche Dinge reizen! Weil sie frischen Wind in den MMO Einheitsbrei bringen.
WoW langweilt doch einfach nur noch...


----------



## theking2502 (4. August 2011)

Ich habe auch WoW gespielt, muss aber sagen, dass es für micht eins der lahmsten MMORPGs überhaupt ist. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich eher storylastige Spiele bevorzuge. Aber ich will mich erklären. 
Ich habe immer wieder mir mal einen Monat WoW gegönnt und irgendwan hatte ich eine Kriegerin Lvl 40. Dann habe ich einige Monate nicht gespielt und ich war einfach total übervordert mit all den Kombo Möglichkeiten und dem Umfang. Es gibt einfach keinen festen Punkt in dem Spiel, an dem ich meinen Vortschritt wirklich fest machen kann. Ich habe zum Beispiel bei GW einen Charakter, den Spiele ich schon seit über 4 Jahren. WoW ist für mich halt eher ein stupides, in Gruppen Hau-drauf und eher Witzlos. Ich brauche halt eine Story, damit mich ein Spiel fesselnd.
Und der zweite große Minuspunkt für WoW ist einfach, dass aktuelle Addons die davor erschienenen benötigt. Und ich sehe nicht ein für ein Addon 50 Euro hinzublättern, und dann auch noch monatlich 12,99 Euro.
Ich will niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber WoW ist ein anspruchsloses Spiel. Man kann all seine Skills jederzeit einsetzen, also auch 20 Stück mit sich nehmen und es gibt immer irgendwelche "Perfekten skill-kombos". Aber wirklich individuell sind die Charas nicht. Jeder Krieger nutzt dieselben Skills, jeder Pladain und sonst jede Klasse. Das ist so individuell, wie ein Haufen Klone.
Vielleicht verliert Blizzard ja auch einfach immer mehr Kunden, weil sie 1) ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wollen und dieses WoW meiner Meinung nach nicht bietet oder 2) weil die Kunden einfach anfangen Anspruchsvoller zu werden und das kann WoW einfach nicht bieten. Man liest ja auch kein Buch, wo keine richtige Handlung vorhanden ist und die Helden immer nur von Ort zu Ort ziehen um irgendwen zu metzeln dann sagen „Wir haben gesiegt. Lasst uns weiter ziehen und wo anders metzeln.“
Sorry, dass musst jetzt einfach sein.



> Zitat von *LeFreakk:
> 
> * Und was genau wird Guild Wars 2  nun anders machen? Im endefekt ist jedes RPG gleich aufgebaut. Geh  dahin, holl das, leg das um usw. Nur in Offline RPG merkt man davon  nichts weil sie in Story, Sequenzen usw verpackt sind. Das grundgerüst  ist aber immer das gleiche. Nur bei MMORPGs wird es nicht so schön  verpackt.



Klar ist es immer das Selbe, aber bei GW2 zum Beispiel ist die Quests eher spantan und sie haben reale auswirkung auf das Spiel und seine Welt. Was woll man sonnst machen auser "Geh dahin" oder "Sammel soviel" oder "Befreie" und und und es ist nun mal nicht so viel möglich und wiederholung ist ja auch schon, wenn man es einmal wiederholt. Nur bei GW2 gibt es eine bemerkbare, von allen sichtbare Wirkung und man selber ist halt die Uhrsache. In GW2 wird es zum Beispiel so sein, dass du eine Stadt von Zentauren befreist, du willst gerade gehen und dann Spricht dich ein NPC an und sagt "Hey, die haben Kinder entführt. Helf hinen" und man kann denn entscheiden ob oder ob nicht. Und eben diese Entscheidung hat auswirkung auf die Spielewelt und das ist eben die Zukunft. In WoW kannst du eine Instanz immer und immer wieder machen und es ist immer und immer das Selbe und das ist eben nichts anderes als Öde Vergangenheit und das wollen anscheinend die Leute nicht mehr.


----------



## powermax90 (4. August 2011)

ein WoW addon kostet 34,99 ^^ bei vorverkaufsevents vllt sogar 29,99 

Spiele gerade kein wow weil ich mich theking2502 in einigen punkten anschließen muss - der news allerdings auch.

Die spieler sind erfahrener geworden. Es reicht nicht mehr ein Addon in 2 Jahren nach dem vorherigen zu veröffentlichen 1 jahr maximal... ich hab 6 klassen auf 85 4 weitere zwischen 40 und 70 und habe alle berufe maximiert und bei vielen schon rezepte für die euerlande etc etc...viele denken wie ich und spielen aktuell nicht mehr. 4/5 freunden die ich im real life kenne (wir wohnen ca... 4-5 straßen auseinander) spielen wow kurz nach dem start von cataclysm nicht mehr...

es ist einfach zu eintönig gewoden, die grafik ist trotz der überarbeitungen auch nicht mehr die jüngste...


----------



## L4ZYB0N3thefirst (4. August 2011)

soll das interview video witzig sein? O.o


----------



## Goldmann (4. August 2011)

HRHR, das sind die ersten der Milliarden Star Wars Fans welche dazu uebergangen sind schonmal die Batterien ihrer Lichtschwerter auszutauschen xD

STAR WARS FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corbanx (4. August 2011)

an den ein oder anderen comment autor unter mir...
meine fresse... wie wär's mit firefox inkl. rechtschreibprüfung...
ich bekomme schon jedes mal 'n kackreiz wenn ich den wow handelschannel mit seinen 80% an analphabeten lesen muss... 

zum thema...
wenn sich blizzard seinen endcontent so vorstellt, dass der spieler 20 tage hintereinander
die gleichen quests machen muss um mal wieder irgendwelche beschi__enen abzeichen, 300 an der zahl, zu sammeln, 
nur um dann zu erfahren dass er nochmal 375 sammeln soll, haben sie ganz eindeutig versagt...
saublöde idee...


----------



## combine (5. August 2011)

klar das die Spielerzahlen zurückgehen.. das Spiel wird immer älter und die Mechanik und Technik immer uninteressanter.


----------



## Tobinho2k10 (5. August 2011)

das einzige was das game noch retten kann ist ein "upgrade" auf frostbite2


----------



## Forkel (5. August 2011)

Nein also, das ein Spiel mit der Zeit immer weniger Leute spielen ist ja mal was ganz neues.

Nur bei einem Spiel scheint es nicht so zu sein, bei COD xD liegt aber sicher daran, das das spiel mit jedem neuen teil schlechter wird...


----------



## Jokercopy (5. August 2011)

Spiele seit der Beta WoW. Habe wirklich alles erlebt und geraidet! - klar war es geil aber mal im Ernst jetzt.... Das Game ist doch einfach nur noch absolute Scheiße.
Ich habe immer das Gefühl wenn ich mich in WoW einlogge mich schämen zu müssen, weil es so ein abgefucktes Kiddygame mit bad Optik geworden ist. 
Ich ziehe den Hut vor Star Wars! - Kann es kaum erwarten mein neues Leben dort zu erstellen und mich der Macht hinzugeben!
cu Blizzard! - Fking Retard


----------



## Rabowke (5. August 2011)

Jokercopy schrieb:


> Spiele seit der Beta WoW. Habe wirklich alles erlebt und geraidet! - klar war es geil aber mal im Ernst jetzt.... Das Game ist doch einfach nur noch absolute Scheiße.
> Ich habe immer das Gefühl wenn ich mich in WoW einlogge mich schämen zu müssen, weil es so ein abgefucktes Kiddygame mit bad Optik geworden ist.
> Ich ziehe den Hut vor Star Wars! - Kann es kaum erwarten mein neues Leben dort zu erstellen und mich der Macht hinzugeben!
> cu Blizzard! - Fking Retard


Genau, bestes Beispiel wann man Kommentare nicht ernst nehmen kann:
abgefucktes Kiddygame <> Fking Retard.

Alles klar. WoW ist das, was du selbst draus machst. Such dir eine erwachsene Gilde wo die Leute alle weit über 20 sind und du hast die Möglichkeit ein niveauvolles Spiel zu bekommen.

Du nennst die Grafik von WoW 'bad Optik' ( übrigens total cool einfach engl. Wörter in einem Satz einzubauen! ), lobst aber die von Star Wars ToR? 

Kann es sein das du das Spiel noch nie gespielt hast? Natürlich ist die Grafik ein Stück besser, aber bei weitem nicht so dermaßen 'real' oder 'erwachsen' wie du es wahrscheinlich gern hättest. Kennst du diese Kinderzeichentrickserie "Clone Wars"? Genauso ist der Stil von ToR!


----------



## excitusz (5. August 2011)

Die sollen möglichst die Kuh bis auf die Knochen Melken, ich will das die Milch dann die nächste Fette Kuh in ihre euter reingespritzt bekommt, zusätzlich zu der vorhandenen milch 

Also ich meine die osllen das Geld für Wolrd Of .... Investieren (titan)


----------



## 0815hero (5. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau, bestes Beispiel wann man Kommentare nicht ernst nehmen kann:
> abgefucktes Kiddygame <> Fking Retard.
> 
> Alles klar. WoW ist das, was du selbst draus machst. Such dir eine erwachsene Gilde wo die Leute alle weit über 20 sind und du hast die Möglichkeit ein niveauvolles Spiel zu bekommen.
> ...


 
Wegen seiner ausdrucksweise nimmst du ihn nicht ernst ? Ist ja interessant......
‪SW:TOR Graphics Evolution & Comparison‬‏ - YouTube
Ja sie ist besser als bei WoW(und an manchen stellen sogar besser als andere). An anderem Bildmaterial(selber googeln) sieht man ganz gut das die grafik besser ist(wenn mir grafik auch egal ist).
Das ewige Raiden ist einfach auf dauer langweilig geworden. Da ändert der nächste Aufwärmcontent auch nichts mehr dran, nur um die Itemgrenze anzuheben kauf ich nicht wieder ein Addon.


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2011)

ähm
Mit so einer Ausdrucksweise, die auch noch aus dämlichen Flames besteht, hat es einer nicht verdient ernst genommen zu werden


----------



## Rabowke (7. August 2011)

0815hero schrieb:


> Wegen seiner ausdrucksweise nimmst du ihn nicht ernst ? Ist ja interessant......


 Ja? 

Ich nehme Leute ernst die sich mit mir auf einem gewissen Maß an Niveau unterhalten ( können ). Andere Meinungen sind kein Problem, warum auch? Allerdings sollte man sich artikulieren können und nicht so einen Unsinn schreiben.

Davon ab, schön das du mir Videos & Bilder nahe legen magst ... ich hab Zugang zur Beta ( vor ca. einem Monat! ) gehabt, konnte es spielen. Es gab so gut wie keine Einstellung zur Grafikqualität, ob sich das in der Final ändert? Vllt., aber es ändert eben nichts daran das es nicht deutlich besser ist als WoW. Der Grafikstil von WoW hat eben seinen eigenen Charme der wunderbar zum Spiel passt.

Wie gesagt, ich unterhalte mich gerne mit dir über die Qualität von Spielen, allerdings solltest du sie dann selbst auf deinem PC gespielt haben und nicht nur aus Videos und/oder Bildern kennen.


----------

